# Official Chicago Bulls vs. the Toronto Raptors Thread 2/26/03



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Jay Williams was sent home from Tuesday's practice because of the flu. He scored 10 points in 22 minutes Monday night but left the court late in the third quarter and vomited. "He looked real bad, so I sent him home," Bulls coach Bill Cartwright said. "There was no reason for him to be here and getting anybody else sick."

Forward Eddie Robinson has missed the last two games with a sore right hamstring; he did not practice Tuesday. "I'll be out for a while," Robinson said on his way out of the building. 

Looks like big minutes for JC and Hassell again tonight.

Toronto's on a roll right now. They've won 7 out of their last 10. They've got their regular starting lineup in place for the first time in a long, long while. Forget Toronto's overall record. Our boys will have their work cut out for them tonight.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Is it just me or does ERob saying that really tick you off. I mean does this kid not even want to play? Does he want the paycheck for free? I am really disgusted with him and hope the bulls acquire a real young veteran at that SF position this summer so Erob can go sit on the bench and not play like he apparently wants to do.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Geez Fragile Eddie.

Looks like we'll get another good look at Sir Trenton Hassell tonight. I can't wait 




VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors: 17-36. 6-13 in div. 7-3 last ten games but that is misleading. Most of those wins were at home. They are 6-19 on the road. 

Bulls 20-38 8-12 in div. 3-7 last ten games and 17-9 at home. 

Both teams have won 1 in a row, 

Toronto-42% and give up .453%. .325% in threes, give up .383%. Like us, they get out rebounded by almost three a game. They get 12 off boards but give up 12 off boards also. 89.7 a game. Give up 95.5. 

Bulls .436% and give up .433% .325% in threes and give up .311% I was wrong about rebounding. We are now being out reounded by just two a game. Toronto is close to three. 93.4 a game and give up 98 a game. 

Notes: (from my bulls.com)

SERIES NOTES *The Raptors have defeated the Bulls in 16 of 17 meetings*... The last back- to-back victories in the series for Chicago came on March 22, 1998 (102-100) and February 28, 1999 (90-88 OT). ...* In three games versus the Bulls this season, Raptors guard Voshon Lenard has averaged 19.7 ppg, shooting .468 (22-47) from the floor, .313 (5-16) from three-point range and .833 (10-12) from the free throw line. ... Toronto guard Alvin Williams has averaged 15.7 ppg, 5.3 rpg and 5.7 apg in three meetings with the Bulls this season*. ... Donyell Marshall has led the Bulls versus Toronto this season, averaging 21.0 ppg and 13.0 rpg, shooting .617 (29-47) from the floor.

ALL-STAR AFTER ALL-STAR
After returning from the got milk? Rookie Challenge during All-Star Weekend in Atlanta earlier this month, second-year F/C Tyson Chandler has literally doubled his play. In the eight games since returning from the break, *Chandler has been outstanding, averaging 15.0 ppg, 11.1 rpg (ranks fifth in the NBA among post-All-Star averages) and 2.44 bpg, shooting .557 (49-88) from the field, including four double doubles. Prior to the All-Star break, the 7-1, 235-pounder averaged just 7.8 ppg, 5.2 rpg
and 1.15 bpg, shooting .522 (141-270) from the field.*

Also another note: Jay williams has scored in double figures 4 of the last 5 games. 

First game this season. Bulls lost in OT, 109-105. We were behind, 80-62 going into the fourth quarter and out scored them, 32-14 to go into OT. Marshall 32-17!!! Awesome game. Rose 24(10-27) Williams 11, 4 assis, 4 rebounds 1 steal and 1 block. Curry 11 points. (5-5) 4 reb. 1 block in *12 minutes* Chandler *6 pts 9 rebounds 4 blocks in 18 minutes* Blount played 26 minutes. Fizer 7 minutes. Carter and Davis DNP and yet we lost. Their guards lit us up, lenard, 23 williams 25, hunter, 23. Jerome williams had a double double. 11pts 12 rebounds!! _by the way did you know JYD leads the raptors in fgpct? .494 a game._ We shot, 41% they shot 40%. We were 4-9 in threes they were 4-15. The difference in the game? *We were 11-20 in fts. They were 31-39* We out rebounded them by 20, 68-48. We had 21 t/o. They had 14. Ft shooting and t/o cost us this game. 

Game #2. lost 103-89. This made toronto 7-12 with two of those 7 wins against us. This game was our 9th loss in a row!! Put us at 4-15. Hunter, Chandler and Baxter DNP. Marshall 14 pts 11 rebounds. *Curry, 32 minutes, 19 pts, 6 rebounds 3 assists, 1 block.* Fizer in 16 minutes, 16 pts 3 reb. 1 blk. Rose, 15 pts. 4-19 Carter 20 pts 10 rebounds. Lenard and williams got us again! 23 and 20!! JYD, 11 pts and 7 rebounds. *Jay will 4 pts 7 assists. Crawford? no points 4 assists in 13 minutes. We shot 42.8% they shot 45%. Difference in the game? It was not fts.  we were 0-8 in threes, they were 5-15 They also out rebounded us, 50-34 including 16 off, rebounds

Game #3, We won at UC. This was our 5th win in 6 games. 96-83. Carter and Davis, DNP. Marshall 17-11. third straightdouble double against them. Rose 20 pts 5 assists. Williams 14 pts and 7 assists. Chandler 10 pts 7 rebounds 1 blk. 22 minutes. Fizer, 15 pts 13 rebounds. Curry 13 minutes, 3 pts 3 rebounds 2 blks. Peterson 22. A Williams had 2 pts! (1-10) Hunter 14, lenard 13 JYD, 16-11, McCoy 16-11 We shot 49% they shot, 37.6. They out rebounded us by 4. We got 17 off rebounds they got 21!!!*


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I predict a win tonight.

It doesn't take a genius to figure out that the Bulls need to step it up on the perimeter, and rely on Marshall and Chandler to take care of anything that comes into the paint.

The entire game relies on our offense. Stopping Lenard from raining down threes is one thing, but our team should be capable of just plain outscoring theirs.

Bulls win, 101-94.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Definitely a winnable game, Toronto has been playing good but it's not like their an elite team. Raps almost have no inside presance except maybe Davis so Curry could be due for another 20+ point game. Raps outside shooting could kill us though so JC, Jalen and Hassell (ugh) have to do a good job of defending the 3. Probably be a close game.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I've got the Bulls winning tonight.

Individually, at lot of guys have gained confidence, and the concept of 'team basketball' really clicked last game too. Their confidence will be even stronger given their homecourt advantage, and an opponent who is weak on the road. 

I hesitate to say the "b-word" (blowout - what did you think I meant?), but the Bulls have a chance tonight to get their most lopsided victory in recent memory.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*of course all of yall predict wins*

just like all of yall predicted that u would at least be in the playoff race in the beg of the year..
the raptors will win i guarantee it ( If not i wont come back in here and make fun of the bulls)


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Re: of course all of yall predict wins*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> just like all of yall predicted that u would at least be in the playoff race in the beg of the year..
> the raptors will win i guarantee it ( If not i wont come back in here and make fun of the bulls)


I have never seen a better reason to want a victory than this one.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

I say the refs will dictate the winner of this one. Either they call a whole bunch of phantom fouls on Curry and Chandler and we lose, or they two of them stay on the court and tear it up on the inside.

Or maybe Rose dicatates the winner of this one. Either he gives us a team oriented game and leads our TEAM to a win, or he forces up a bunch of ugly shots and we lose. Please, Mr. Rose, please please please pass the ball like you did last game.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: of course all of yall predict wins*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I have never seen a better reason to want a victory than this one.


True. 

:yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: of course all of yall predict wins*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> just like all of yall predicted that u would at least be in the playoff race in the beg of the year..
> the raptors will win i guarantee it ( If not i wont come back in here and make fun of the bulls)


Grizz. Read your pm.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

The player that always seems to have his way with the Bullies isn't Alvin, Jerome, Antomio or even VC, it's Vonshon Leonard, Rose's high school teammate.

KEEP this guy Vonshon from knocking down his outside shots, and the Bulls should win this one on their home court.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i did true*

thanks man


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Stopping Lenard from raining down threes is one thing, but our team should be capable of just plain outscoring theirs.


I'm not so sure of that. Chandler and Curry especially have been major contributors of late, but I think Davis can shut them down. He's experienced, tall and decently athletic and built. TC and EC usually have trouble with this combination.

On the other side of the ball, Alvin Williams has a marked height advantage over Jay. Look for him to exploit it. Trent can't contain Carter, especially since ERob won't be around to give him a breather.

I think it will come down to how good of an offensive game Jalen has. Look for 25+ shot attempts and the team concept to be a fleeting memory. The only saving grace is that he usually plays better at home. On that alone, I'll predict a win (although we'll think we have it in the bag and somehow turn it into a nail biter again).


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.............PLEASE LET THE BULLS WIN.
(then we can rid oursellves of grizzo).

BTW: Where is your man Grizzo at nowadays?


Anyway-
Chandler and Curry need to come up HUGE tonite. As in mostrously huge. 

Rose has to have another INCREDIBLE game like the one against the Suns.

Need to stop Lenard.

Control the boards.

Do all of this, and we can win.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

It will be interesting to see how Toronto's big men match up against Curry and Chandler, Antonio Davis and Jerome Williams have been a little inconsistent this year although Davis is playing very well at the moment. If Davis and Williams play good ball they are pesky and a big nuisance to their defenders and could pose a problem for two younger players in Chandler and Curry. If Davis and/or Williams play poorly Chandler and Curry could walk right over them.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Jerome Williams brings so much freaking energy. Antonio Davis is a solid vet who will cause the Twin Towers some problems in the paint. I think we should even out with their bigs tonight, but the game will be decided by the containment of Toronto's perimeter shooters. 

:yes: :yes:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

WE'RE GONNA LOSE


And I don't think that Eddy will have that hot of a game either. Coaches have to be including he and Chandler in their plans now.



Hope I'm wrong. :|


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Toronto guard Alvin Williams has averaged 15.7 ppg, 5.3 rpg and 5.7 apg in three meetings with the Bulls this season


Didn't we try to sign this guy??


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Chandler should shine.

:grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler 3 blocks so far
and a few more 'adjusted' shots





VD


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Boy o Boy is this a fun game to watch.

Eddy is sooooooooooooooo athletic.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry 4-6FG, 8 points
He's running the floor well and is killing off pick and roll

Hasell had a 17 foot jumper that hit the far side of the backboard. Eesh.





VD


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah baby...

Jay Williams v. Skip to my Lou


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Rose had a 25 percent shooting game against the suns, but made up for it with a phenomenal passing game. I hope he passes first, shoots second.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

very good start by the Chandler and Curry!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

So far . . .

Jaywill - 7pts
Curry 8pts
Chandler 5 boards

still in the 1st quarter . . .


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks like another double-double for Chandler and a 15+ pt. game for Curry. AND BULLS WIN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jay Will is playing great. Using his speed and his penetration.


----------



## THA DOCTA (Feb 17, 2003)

Chicago takes the LEAD!!!!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Alston in a sprint can't keep up with Williams on the dribble...and Williams is using his left hand while beating Rafer down the court. That's speed!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have given up 5 off reb. That has to stop


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

When the hell did Vashon Lenard become a Bull killer? 

He always has good games against us.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I guess Lonny and Jamal need developing too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

10 t/o and 5 off rebounds has resulted in Toronto having 12 extra shots!!!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Three straight three point shot attempts on a single possession (Crawford, Rose and Hoiberg)...that's stupid, selfish basketball!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thank god for lonnie!!!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Lonster the Monster


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Whats with Bills rotations? The bench players have been in the entire quarter, get the starters back in damn it.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 10 t/o and 5 off rebounds has resulted in Toronto having 12 extra shots!!!


Two things...you're going to have turnovers when you play a transition game with two seven footers and a rookie point guard. And we've also got to understand that Tyson, Eddy and Jay are also still adjusting to playing extended minutes together.

That being said, Tyson's hands are killing us...HOLD ON TO THE BALL, TY!!!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Our offense runs so much smoother with Eddy Curry in. And particularly good with both Chandler and Curry in. Any way you look at it, these guys present tough matchups for the opposition when in there at the same time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are very lucky to be where we are with all the t/o

Pax on curry and his knack to get allot of points in few minutes, "You hope within a year or so he can be able to play 35-40 minutes and put up numbers that would be dominate for a big man."


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Looks like we won't see another "Rosy" game from Jalen Rose. 

It's just the usual tonight.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yikes tons of Bulls To's and Rose having a bad game. We're lucky to be only down 4 at half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If we take care of the ball in the second half, we stand a good chance to win this game. We have ten off rebounds. They have no answer for Curry.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Two things...you're going to have turnovers when you play a transition game with two seven footers and a rookie point guard. And we've also got to understand that Tyson, Eddy and Jay are also still adjusting to playing extended minutes together.
> ...


Its those tenny tiny mits of his

His mama had small hands too not like Mrs Brand that had gorilla mits just like her bouncing bubby boy lil Elton


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> If we take care of the ball in the second half, we stand a good chance to win this game. We have ten off rebounds. They have no answer for Curry.


If only Nate Huffman hadn't given them that bogus doctor's report 

Bloody Nate!!

Where's Mamadou??

Jelani may smoke it up in the 2nd half - when that guy gets goin ... whew !!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> If we take care of the ball in the second half, we stand a good chance to win this game. We have ten off rebounds. They have no answer for Curry.


Sure they do.

Antonio Davis and Jerome Williams.

Eddy won't get a break from the refs. 

Watch the difference in the way Marshall is allowed to bang them and the way Eddy is.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Look for another triple double from Gator Williams tonight


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

'Sheed has tiny hands too, TC just needs to concentrate on the getting the ball rather than making moves before the ball is firmly in his hands.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure they do.
> ...


Maybe its not a question of "being allowed"

Maybe its because Eddy is a puss and he's not tough enough huh GB ?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe its not a question of "being allowed"
> ...


No, I think it's because he's still a newbie to the league and they get the benefit of the doubt.

He can be physical, but he's still not going after people and 'establishing' himself.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I think it's because he's still a newbie to the league and they get the benefit of the doubt.
> ...


twas only joshing


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

carter's giving the ball up too much. he shouldn't be afraid to shoot open 3s.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

nice work by jyd, curry is abusing us inside.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe its not a question of "being allowed"
> ...


Tee Hee...snicker, snicker


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

JYD is killing us, Bulls come out sluggish in the 3rd... yet again. :sigh:


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Hmmm...why has Tyson's "O" game dropped off since Eddy rejoined the starting lineup? Gotta find a way for both of them to score when they're on the floor at the same time.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

nice passing by carter and company. how is curry not back in yet?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

raptor fan here.


i notice trental hassel has a TERRIBLE jumpshot.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

:upset: 

why are the Bulls so bad against teams like this!!!??

how do they get themselves down by 10+, and are unable to chip away at it... the Raps are really not as good a team as the Bulls. but the Bulls' execution is for S***.

just how well coached are they anyway??


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey look! The Bulls are outrebounding their opponents! But they're LOSING!!!!!!!

So, what you rather have?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> raptor fan here.
> 
> 
> i notice trental hassel has a TERRIBLE jumpshot.


Trenton and yes he is crap. Our SG situation has to be upgraded this summer or the Bulls are gonna continue to lose.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

It's times like this that we really miss Marcus. We get too guard oriented and take too many jump shots. We need more of an inside presence on offense in order to get better percentage shots. Where's Curry?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*lets go raptors!!!*

keep my prediction alive


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

yay. :| 

Bulls finally starting to play. a little bit. maybe they can even run some momentum into the 4th... 

here's to hopin'


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey guys,

Since this game isn't on FoxSports I don't get to watch it. From looking at the stats, it looks like Jay and Eddy are having great games, and Jalen isn't playing well at all.

I can't believe it, espn says the Junk Yard Dog has 8 steals. Is this right? Damn, he must be all over the place.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Stat of the game so far*

Bulls 18 TO
Raps 4 TO


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!!*

Curry&Williams leading the comeback...

Eddy has 20 points...


Go get em Bulls!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we have 18 t/o and yet down by only three.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

gotta love curry and chandler inside. they haven't started playing well together yet but that's the frontcourt of the future. can't believe there was any trade speculation involving either.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Eddy is a scary good mofo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall has his 4th straight double double against toronto.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Curry&Williams leading the comeback...
> 
> Eddy has 20 points...
> ...


Gotta get Althea Williams to get those pom poms out


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Eddy might get 30 tonight.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Hey guys,
> 
> Since this game isn't on FoxSports I don't get to watch it. From looking at the stats, it looks like Jay and Eddy are having great games, and Jalen isn't playing well at all.
> ...


Jay and Eddy are having really good games and Jay has pretty much shut down Alvin Williams. He only has 2 pts, 2 boards and 5 ast.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Curry 20 points in 19 MINUTES!!!

Career High = 26 pts


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Gotta get Althea Williams to get those pom poms out


I feel kind of bad for Jay. I mean, it's great to have supportive parents, but Althea takes it a bit too far. It's too bad for Jay he's an only child. I can't imagine all the crap he gets in the locker room because of his mother.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't get too watch much Bulls games (hopefully when my season ends!) but I have noticed that Eddy Curry, has GREAT hands! He ripped the ball out of someone on the Raps hands on the offensive board (after Jay missed) then got his fadeaway. Then he gave Marshall a great dish!

Which brings me to my next point, later Marshall hit Eddy up for a flush. It was quite nice if you ask me. Marshall and Curry seem to have a good relationship (on the court atleast) with each other. Gotta get back for the fourth.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Crunchtime guys....it's coming..


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Eddy might get 30 tonight.


he's gotta stay in the game first. hope the refs would allow that to happen...

but anyway, if he doesn't get into foul trouble within the first two mintues of the 4th -- and he fails to score at least 5 or 6 more points, i'll be severely disappointed.


let's see some more Rose-oriented team basketball!!!!!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> we have 18 t/o and yet down by only three.


Actually, I look at it as we're outrebounding them 41-24 and outshooting them .475-.408. How are we losing??

Turnovers. :hurl:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls by one!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The "J. Williams" thing on Yahoo! sports keeps on confusing me!?!?!?! Now I have to look at the TOR and CHI to the left!!!!!!!!!!!! What an eye-strainer!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose taking over.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I really hope Cartwright doesn't make the mistake of keeping Williams out for too long. I can't imagine it is positive to have him sit out for 9 minutes, only to bring him back in at the 3 minute mark like BC's been doing most of the year. 

I don't think there is another coach in the NBA that does that on a regular basis with one of their starters.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Rose is killing us..pass the f*ckin ball Jalen...:upset:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Bulls win this one, I can see them winning five in a row.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

J. Williams almost has a triple double!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> I feel kind of bad for Jay. I mean, it's great to have supportive parents, but Althea takes it a bit too far. It's too bad for Jay he's an only child. I can't imagine all the crap he gets in the locker room because of his mother.


No worries Truth. There are plenty of annoying sports moms out there.. once Jay establishes himself, this won't even be an issue.



VD


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bring in Jay..or pair him with Jamal Bill....
Feed Eddy...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Rose is killing us..pass the Watch the masking please Truebluefan ball Jalen...:upset:


Jalens scored 6 straight pts!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: LETS GO BULLS!!!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> No worries Truth. There are plenty of annoying sports moms out there, like mine... once Jay establishes himself, this won't even be an issue.
> ...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Just 5 more rebounds for Jalen...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jalen is hot at the right time!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Jalen is on FIRE!!!!!!:fire:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

WHERE IS JAY WILLIAMS??????


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Jalen and Eddy leading the way!!?!! 

YES!!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Curry has played 24 minutes, which is more than Tyson for a change. However, was that a foul due to being tired?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*VC's mom is the reason*

why he is so hated in Toronto. I dont think Williams mom will have the same effect. Curry MIP player by end of the season.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Jay is throwing up his McDonald's right about now.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

JC has done well but bring back Jay. He is having a great game and dont bring back Hassell Bill!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Curry has played 24 minutes, which is more than Tyson for a change. However, was that a foul due to being tired?


Fouls.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Eddy Curry has 24 points!!!!!!
Just give him the ball baby....just give him the ball!!!!

Jalen with 9 straight points coming BIG in the 4th...

5.33 left Bulls up 87-80


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: VC's mom is the reason*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Curry MIP player by end of the season.


He's always had the offense. The other aspects of his game are starting to catch up--at least to the point where Bill can leave him on the floor.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

time to put Jay back in


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JALEN!!!!!!!!!!

A MONSTER GAME!!!!!!!!!!!

HE IS SCHOOLING TORONTO'S SG&SF!!!!!!!!

:clap: :clap:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hold on, Jay needs to purge his Egg McMuffin.

I can see the endorsements already...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The rotation is fine.*

Crawford is doing okay, just need to play solid d from here on out. Jalen deserves credit for doing a good job on VC.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bring back JAY!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: The rotation is fine.*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Crawford is doing okay, just need to play solid d from here on out. Jalen deserves credit for doing a good job on VC.


The rotation is fine? No its not. Jay has played a great game tonight, and Cartwright won't put him back in. Unless he's too sick to come back in, Jay should be in the game.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Uh oh, Jay's vomit is selling like Hotcakes!!!!

Pardon the McDonald's pun.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*5 on Curry. I say with this much time int*

the game play him till he fouls out. Ride him for a couple of baskets.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

huge three by Crawford!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Chandler with the clutch offensive rebound again!!!!!!

Someone should give Jay a paper bag.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Huge Three by Crawford.*

That should be game but then again this is the bulls. Rotation is fine like I said. If the game is close with less than a minute I would have put in Jay but Crawford seems to be doing well enough to continue to play him.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn that was a nice tip by Chandler, not having a great tonight but came up big there.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JAMAL WITH THE 3 POINTER ...

TYSON CLEANING THE BOARDS...

BULLS STARTED UGLY WITH MANY TURNOVERS

AND ARE GOING TO WIN!!!!!!!!

WE ARE COMING NBA!!!!!!!

1.23 left Bulls up 97-91...Bulls ball...

JALEN HAS 19 4th quarter points..26 overall...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Huge Three by Crawford.*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> That should be game but then again this is the bulls. Rotation is fine like I said. If the game is close with less than a minute I would have put in Jay but Crawford seems to be doing well enough to continue to play him.



You said Crawford is doing well so he should play? But Jay was playing great, why does he deserve to sit?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I LOVE BEING TOTALLY WRONG!!! 



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> WE'RE GONNA LOSE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

WHERE'S MY BEST FRIEND GIZZOISTIGHT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*why isnt vince shooting*

god hes so tentative now..!!
come on vince beat these guys!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Eddy Curry has 24 points&8 rebounds ..in 28 minutes!!!!!

THAT's SICK!!!!!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

I said it last game and I'll say it again....

GREAT PLAY FROM BOTH OUR PGS!!!!

Wasn't so long ago we'd be ecstatic if just ONE of them showed up to play.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

JC!!!! What a shot


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

end of this game is going to take a while... time outs, FT's... it's going to take some time before this game ends


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jalen Rose is insane. He is shooting the lights out, he has somewhat cooled off now but that was amazing. Chandler is provideing alot of energy but I wonder why they took out Eddy Curry. Fred Hoiberg is a scrappy little punk, but I love it. I always release him in video games because I didn't think he was to great but now I see the intangibles that he does. He took a great charge on I think AD? He is getting boards like a mad man also!

Jamal Crawford just hit another big three his second in the forth!


Great game by the Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another huge shot by Crawford.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

If BC isn't bringing Jay back into the game...

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT JAY HAD FOR DINNER? It should be on the floor.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: why isnt vince shooting*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> god hes so tentative now..!!
> come on vince beat these guys!!


Any other last words?:dead:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JAMAL with another huge basket....

IT's a pitty cause JAY was playing great with 14 points..2 rebs ..6 assists

Shouldn't Bill put them together now?????


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Huge Three by Crawford.*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You said Crawford is doing well so he should play? But Jay was playing great, why does he deserve to sit?


Other than the fact that he is puking his guts up why play him unless you really need him. Which we dont. Let him rest, and get ready for the next game. Puking takes a lot out of you especially during a game. He played a great game no need to tire him out by pushing him to play a game we are in control of.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

:clap: :clap:
FRED HOIBERG!!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Is Jay puking?

Since the game isn't on FoxSports, I don't get to watch.

If Jay's still sick, I have no problem with him sitting.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, he probably is, those late night parties sure get to you!!!!

But I doubt Jay is a drinker, anyway.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*And you wanted to question me*

The Truth j/k


Anyhow this is three straight games he has puked. Must be those chalupas they have at the UC. Those things are bad 4 ya! Or it could be he got the runs...:laugh:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Yeah, he probably is, those late night parties sure get to you!!!!
> 
> But I doubt Jay is a drinker, anyway.



He went to Duke, The Drinking Capital of UNC, j/k


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*Bulls*

FT: 18-19


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yea!!!!!! Tacos for Jay!!!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: And you wanted to question me*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> The Truth j/k
> 
> 
> Anyhow this is three straight games he has puked. Must be those chalupas they have at the UC. Those things are bad 4 ya! Or it could be he got the runs...:laugh:


My bad, I didn't realize he was still sick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have now tied our win total of last year! 21. 

Atlanta will be tired on friday. They are on a west coast trip right now. 

21 t/o yet we shot over 50%, made our fts, and out rebounded them by, 21.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Something for Jay...

When your team has won by eight
And you *** what you just ate...

 no masking, thanks - VD 
DIARRHEA! DIARRHEA!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

whoo hoo!! Curry early. Jalen down the stretch.

Crawford stepping up in the clutch!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hmmm.

Eddy's numbers go up, Tykes go down...


Silly foul on Voshon. I'd like to see him on our bench though...


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Haha I love reading the people clamoring for Jay and pissed out Bill is playing Jamal while simulataneously reading jokes about Jay puking uncontrollably :laugh: 

It's not the Jay supporters fault, he's been playing well and nowhere in the box score does it have a count of how many times a player has thrown up. What's goin on with Jay though? I hope they have him checked our right after the game... throwing up knocks you out, but throwing up AND playing severely dehydrates and weakens you. They might have to get him on an IV if things are as bad as they sound.

Get well Jay!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay, if you read these posts...

It's all in fun, buddy. Most of us love ya, basketball-wise. Besides, you're only a week older than I am!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

All I know is that I started the last two game threads, and they're also my first two game threads...EVER! All I gotta say about Friday's game with Atlanta is...
*OUTTA MY WAY!!!*


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Haha I love reading the people clamoring for Jay and pissed out Bill is playing Jamal while simulataneously reading jokes about Jay puking uncontrollably :laugh:
> 
> It's not the Jay supporters fault, he's been playing well and nowhere in the box score does it have a count of how many times a player has thrown up. What's goin on with Jay though? I hope they have him checked our right after the game... throwing up knocks you out, but throwing up AND playing severely dehydrates and weakens you. They might have to get him on an IV if things are as bad as they sound.
> ...



I thought everyone was joking about Jay puking, because so many people were calling for Bill to put Jay in at the same time.

I thought everyone was just speculating that Jay was sick because Cartwright hadn't put him back in. I also figured he must be okay since BC played him the entire 3rd quarter, and since he was playing so well.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

GRIZZOISTIGHT! PLEEEEEEEEEASE COME BACK! I LOVE YOU WHEN THE BULLS WIN THEIR GAMES!

Maybe Jay can put his vomit in a Ziploc bag and sign it for me...


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful, well rounded game by the Bulls. It's amazing what they can accomplish when they trust each other and distibute the ball.
Great game.

:laugh: :yes: :laugh: :yes: 
:laugh: :yes: :laugh: :yes:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

MORE IMPORTANTLY:

GRIZZO HAS TO LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Besides, you're only a week older than I am!


LOL...he's a month younger than me. 

That makes me feel old.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Is that Jay Williams avatar the one where he blocked Darius Miles' layup and sprained his ankle?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Is that Jay Williams avatar the one where he blocked Darius Miles' layup and sprained his ankle?



Dunno.......I think it might be..........either way, its a tight avatar. Right The Truth?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno.......I think it might be..........either way, its a tight avatar. Right The Truth?


Most definitely.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*god it hurts!!*

i really didnt think yall could win..

I guess that means ill quit the hating

tyson and eddie have been sick the past 5 games just dominating guys.. once yall get a shooter and when j will develops.. it could be trouble

oh well i still think its a couple years from now.. but its good to see that competitivness and the improvement of eddie (i like him a lot more.. he seemed cool on that fox show in hs) i just hate tyson cuz he yells like kenyon everytime he dunks it..

:cheers: good win guys


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Eddy Curry impressive !!

Man.. it takes half of a season for BC to finally gives some opprtunity for Eddy to play. Probably BC was really going after some W's early in the season. We already tied our last season's winning record. Now, let's aim at 30. I think it's reachable.

Jalen's been playing well lately, sharing the ball. TC have been crashing the boards in regular basis. Now, we can settle for Marshall to come off the bench. Hope the Bigs will keep playing aggressively on both ends.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ya know whats funny, we might have a shooter right now in Jamal Crawford. Too bad we can never experience him at the 2 spot.....until next year..... :nonono:

He proved he can shoot tonight, looked nice....


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Ya know whats funny, we might have a shooter right now in Jamal Crawford. Too bad we can never experience him at the 2 spot.....until next year..... :nonono:
> 
> He proved he can shoot tonight, looked nice....


Whoa, Big Fella. Lets not get carried away just yet. Clutch shooting down the stretch...no doubt about it.

But he still only shot 33% for the game which will bring his season long percentage of 38% even lower. He's got a long way to go before he deserves to be considered an honest to goodness shooter.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa, Big Fella. Lets not get carried away just yet. Clutch shooting down the stretch...no doubt about it.
> ...


C'mon. Can't you give us a few hours to enjoy this win by using extreme exaggerations?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> C'mon. Can't you give us a few hours to enjoy this win by using extreme exaggerations?


Oh...ok. Sorry.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

True, well in the future, I think he can be the shooter we need. 

Jalen Rose has had streaky games, and he is shooting around 40 percent. Near Jamal's 38% and he is still considered a "shooter."

So it can happen.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh...ok. Sorry.


While we're at it...........


BULLS WILL MAKE THE PLAYOFFS!!!!!!!

CHAMPS NEXT YEAR~~~~

CURRY WILL BE AN ALL STAR

SO WILL CHANDLER

AND WILLIAMS




It feels good to say those things every now and then, regardless of whether or not they will be...........ahhhh.........the pleasures of winning.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

How was Donyell's hair, by the way?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Haha exaggerating is fun... Jamal proved he's the next Reggie Miller and Jay played like Michael did in the finals vs Jazz. Jalen showed that he's a better team player than Kobe and Eddy put up numbers that would make Shaq jealous. The Bulls are probably the best team in the league.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't understand why calling Jamal a shooter is an extreme exaggeration....


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Haha exaggerating is fun... Jamal proved he's the next Reggie Miller and Jay played like Michael did in the finals vs Jazz. Jalen showed that he's a better team player than Kobe and Eddy put up numbers that would make Shaq jealous. The Bulls are probably the best team in the league.


There's the spirit!:yes:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Stop all your exaggerating!!!!!!!!




















Bulls will make the playoffs though.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

WHOooOOOOO DOGGY!!!


EDDY CURRY IS A MONSTER!!! Tyosn 12 rebounds, Jalen feeding the kids early while still being clutch, JWill driving the lanes, JC getting his shots back
this is GETTING GOOD!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Hate to complain after another nice win, but I'd like to see Chandler getting at least ten shots a game too.

Sometimes I'm a little bit afraid that Tyson and Eddy are negatively reinforcing when they play together. I'd like to see them both be pretty well rounded and that won't happen unless we feed them both.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Good game!



> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Alston in a sprint can't keep up with Williams on the dribble...and Williams is using his left hand while beating Rafer down the court. That's speed!


Great point. I love watching Jay bring the ball upcourt. He gets things setup quick and is very, very efficient with his moves when dribbling.

Curry is eliminating any doubts that I might have had and I love that a below average game for Chandler is now 6/12/5.

Go Bulls!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyson's minutes are down. That is part of the reason his shots are down too......


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Hate to complain after another nice win, but I'd like to see Chandler getting at least ten shots a game too.
> 
> Sometimes I'm a little bit afraid that Tyson and Eddy are negatively reinforcing when they play together. I'd like to see them both be pretty well rounded and that won't happen unless we feed them both.


Tyson still have a primitive offensive game, you cant just give him the ball and let him take shots, he cant shoot at all. He's a garbage man right now which explains his FG% whereas eddy's high FG% is due to superior offensive talents.

But i do have similar concerns about whether he and eddy can co-exist, they've never had great games on the same night, and only one night this season had they both scored in double figures, that was aginst pheonix Monday.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Seriously though ... these guys give you some tantalising thoughts as to what they wil be doing night in and night out (hopefully) within the next 2 seasons


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Good game!
> I love watching Jay bring the ball upcourt. He gets things setup quick and is very, very efficient with his moves when dribbling.
> Curry is eliminating any doubts that I might have had and I love that a below average game for Chandler is now 6/12/5.
> Go Bulls!


Amen! I hope so, that now Jay Williams “trade lovers” will stay down! By the way, I want to regret my words from the beginning of the season about Eddy Curry. Maybe I was wrong. Maybe he will become a good player (maybe he is a good player already!). Hopefully he will not stop working now! 
Last game, that was a very good game! Bravo!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

The scary thing is, wait until both Tyson and Eddy are getting 35-40+ mpg!

Give them one more year and then we have the perennial starting PF and C in the All-Star game for the next decade.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Seriously though ... these guys give you some tantalising thoughts as to what they wil be doing night in and night out (hopefully) within the next 2 seasons


they sure do!!! People are wondering why Tyson didnt score more. He was in foul trouble and still had 12 boards, 5 blocks and 6 pts. One would have to think down the road somewhere, they will click! I really believe that will happen when we get our wing player that can shoot. Last night, JTD knew what the bulls were doing. He had 8 steals. They pounded the ball to curry and chandler. We get that wing player that can shoot, teams will not be able to do that or else we will kill them from the outside!! Both curry and chandler will then rack up the points together.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Wally?

Wesley?

Bring back Craig Hodges?


----------

